# The Location of Urbanites Worldwide



## Rock Bottom (Jun 6, 2005)

This is a master index of the locations of urbanites throughout the world.

Because of the nature of the positioning of this master thread, I have decided to temporarily exclude non-British nationals living in the Greater London area, but will welcome any contributions from non-British nationals living elsewhere in the world - even (or especially) if it your country of origin.

I will be responsible for updating this - you can either reply to this thread or pm me, and I will update as soon as possible.

To be a useful resource for those wishing to enquire about more information, if you wish to put forward a particular place you have lived or worked in, let's set a minimum period of 3 months.

People currently residing in the city / country will be displayed in boldface.

*************************************
Africa
     Egypt : mumkinbadbokura(?, ?)
     Isreal : mumkinbadbokura(?, ?)
     Namibia : Bob (UK, Namimbia)
     Libya : Stroober (UK, Tripoli)
     South Africa : *omnipotent (?, Cape Town)* / D (USA, Johannesburg)
     Sudan : Chilango (UK, Khartoum?)
     Sierra Leone : *slaar (UK, Freetown)*
     Sinai : *zigzag (?, Sinai)*

Asia
     Bahrain : fuburt (UK, Manama)
     Burma : *Purves Grundy (UK, Yangon)*
     China : *Rock Bottom (UK, Zhuhai)* / *RenegadeDog (UK, Wuhan)* / *JessieDog (UK, Hong Kong)* / inzame (GRE, Hong Kong)
     India : Loki (SWE, New Delhi) / mumkinbadbokura(?, ?)
     Indonesia : Purves_Grundy (UK, Sumatra) / Loki (SWE, Jakarta)
     Japan : Purves_Grundy (UK, Nagano) / Techno303 (UK, Tokyo) / Loki (SWE, Kobe) 
     Korea : *Dandred (UK, Seoul)* / *Ninjaboy (UK, Geoje)* / *rachellyabused (UK, Hongseong)* / *timestamp(?, Ulsan)* / *Stat (?, Gwangju)* / *lin dze (?, ?)*
     Kyrgyzstan : Rock Bottom (UK, Bishkek)
     Laos : *Hypocolius (?, Vientiane)*
     Singapore : inzane (?)
     Saudi Arabia : fuburt (UK, khobar dharan)
     Thailand : *Fela Fan (UK, Chiang Mai)* / Fela Fan (UK, Bangkok)

Europe
     Czech Republic : Rock Bottom (UK, Dobruska) / Shanksy (UK, Brno)
     Finland : *Culdee(UK, Helsinki)* / fubert (UK, Helsinki)
     France : *mauvais mangue (UK, Paris)* / *maestrocloud (UK, Paris)* / *John Quays (?, Lille)* / fubert (UK, Cannes) / RenegedeDog (UK, Paris) / Chilango (UK, Ardeche) / *maestrocloud (UK, Paris)*
     Germany : **(removed)**, * / fuchs66(?, Bonn)* / *districtline (SWE, Berlin)* / *fishfingerer(IRE, Neukölln, Berlin)* / FruitandNut(?,?)
     Greece : *inzane(?, Crete)* / *marco mark(UK, ?)* / inzane(?, Athens)
     Iceland : *Complex (UK, Reykjavik)*
     Ireland : * Helzbelz (?, Dublin)* *ch750536 (?, Abbeyfeale - co limerick)* / j26 (IRE, Waterford County)
     Italy : *43mhz (UK, Siracusa -Sicily)*
     Netherlands : *J77 (UK, Amsterdam)* / *BootyLove (UK, Amsterdam)* / *Faithy (NED, The Hague)* / frogfeeler (UK, Amsterdam) / fubert (UK, Eindhoven) / fubert (UK, den haag) / Poi E (?, The Hague) / marco mark(UK, ?)
     Portugal : Chilango (UK, Porto)
     Russia : *marmaritz (?, Moscow)* / Culdee (UK, Moscow) / Sasha (RUS, ?)
     Spain : *Stanley Edwards (?, South)* / *mrkikiet (?, Barcelona)* / Stanley Edwards (?, Madrid) / frogfeeler (UK, Madrid)
     Sweden : *eeeef (GER, ?)* / Loki (SWE, Stockholm)
     Switzerland : *fubert (UK, nyon-montreux)* / *Pie 1 (?, Zurich)*
     Ukraine : *Sasha (RUS, Kiev)* 

Oceania
     Australia : *Fledgling(UK, Sydney)* / * Wess (?, ?)* / *miniGMoit (UK, Melbourne)* / *starryeyedsarah (UK, Queensland)* / *parallelepipete(?, South Melbourne)* / *mumkinbadbokura(?, Caberra)* / Poi E (?, Sydney)
     New Zealand : Poi E (?, Wellington) /Poi E (?, Auckland) / Poi E (?, Dunedin)

North America
     USA : *Axon (UK, Miami)* / *t0bytoo (?, New York)* / *JoMo1953 (?, Los Angeles* / *888 (UK, Seattle)* / *EatMoreChips (UK, Chicago)*, *frogfeeler (UK, Orlando-Florida)* / *D (USA, San Francisco)* / *tjm4477 (?, Dallas)* / *pseudonarcissus (UK, Houston)* / *mhendo (AUS, Baltimore)* / Rock Bottom (UK, New York), fuburt (UK, Philidelphia) / Techno303 (UK, Ann Arbor-Michigan) / Loki (SWE, Washington DC) / frogfeeler (UK, Dallas-Texas) / *D (USA, New York)* / D (USA, Washington DC) / Stanley Edwards (?, New York) / indicate (USA, San Francisco) / indicate (USA, Washington) 
    Canada : *Johnny Canuck2(CAN, Vancouver)* / *spring-peeper(?, Eastern Ontario)* / *Valve(?, Vancouver)* / *walktome(CAN, Toronto)*


South America
     Brazil : *Fidel (UK, Itacare - Bahia)*
     Chile : *guillermog (CHILE, Santiago)*
     Colombia : *colacho (UK, Bogotá)*
     Mexico : *Chilango (UK, Mexico City)*
     St Lucia : felixthecat (UK/St Lucia, St Lucia)

**********************************************


----------



## 888 (Jun 7, 2005)

I'm in Seattle (from UK)


----------



## fela fan (Jun 7, 2005)

Having spoken to rock about this thread, perhaps it needs to be said that this sticky is for folk to post up info about the countries they live in.

And for posters to know who lives where so they can get some good first-hand advice about things.

C'mon, make it work! I'm just off on my hols to oz soon, but next month i'll put up some basic info about thailand.

And chiang mai specifically since it's the best town to live in in the world...


----------



## Techno303 (Jun 7, 2005)

I was in Ann Arbor, Michigan. Now back in the UK. Have also lived in Tokyo for 3 months.


----------



## rennie (Jun 7, 2005)

im an expat in my own right, except I  left my country to come and live here in London. I guess that doesn't count.


----------



## Rock Bottom (Jun 8, 2005)

reNnIe said:
			
		

> im an expat in my own right, except I left my country to come and live here in London. I guess that doesn't count.



Actually, I had considered catering for non-UK expats living in the UK as an option.

However, such an option probably doesn't belong in the Travel and World forum.

Maybe one for the future, if a separate forum ever gets created.


----------



## purves grundy (Jun 11, 2005)

Cost of living info would be the best info to start us off here properly, IMO.


----------



## Fidel (Jun 11, 2005)

Brasil : Fidel (UK, Itacare, Bahia)

Been living in the Amazon for last year, just taken the plunge and started renovating/bulding a pousada (B&B) in Itacare.

Will spam the boards with urbanate promotional discounts when we open in October


----------



## 43mhz (Jun 13, 2005)

I am now living in Siracusa, Sicily.. don't intend on coming back to London.. its hot and sunny here..


----------



## Poi E (Jun 13, 2005)

I'm in London


----------



## Rock Bottom (Jun 13, 2005)

Fidel said:
			
		

> Brasil : Fidel (UK, Itacare, Bahia)
> 
> Been living in the Amazon for last year, just taken the plunge and started renovating/bulding a pousada (B&B) in Itacare.
> 
> Will spam the boards with urbanate promotional discounts when we open in October



There's lots of people of the Bahia faith over here in China. Is this where it all originates?


----------



## Rock Bottom (Jun 13, 2005)

purves_grundy said:
			
		

> Cost of living info would be the best info to start us off here properly, IMO.



This is a good thread on the topic started by *Tea* that can be expanded on by who ever chooses.......

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=82842&highlight=Living+standards

Sorry, I found this through a search. Maybe if one of the mods finds a direct URL it may be more useful.

And mods, once more, I am forever thankful for supporting me on this project.....


----------



## fubert (Jun 13, 2005)

don't want to be pedantic but you can add "den haag" to my netherland list


----------



## mauvais (Jun 13, 2005)

I'm in Paris - have been for ten months, but I've only got three weeks left. Hopefully I'll be back after I finish uni.


----------



## EatMoreChips (Jun 13, 2005)

From UK. Live in Chicago. It's nice, but my peas have died due to excessive hotness.


----------



## Fidel (Jun 13, 2005)

Rock Bottom said:
			
		

> There's lots of people of the Bahia faith over here in China. Is this where it all originates?



hello mate, no idea is it a happy clappy jesus operation? They are very popular out here (all over Brasil), much to the chargin of slightly less happy clappy Cathlics.

Bahia is a state north of Rio, famous for its beaches, sugar, chocolate and laid back attitude.....


----------



## Loki (Jun 13, 2005)

I'm a Swede in London so I can't see why I shouldn't be included.


----------



## Loki (Jun 13, 2005)

EatMoreChips said:
			
		

> From UK. Live in Chicago. It's nice, but my peas have died due to excessive hotness.


don't sit on them.


----------



## Loki (Jun 14, 2005)

Rock Bottom said:
			
		

> To be a useful resource for those wishing to enquire about more information, if you wish to put forward a particular place you have lived or worked in, let's set a minimum period of 3 months.



ah! in which case:

New Delhi, India - nine months
Jakarta Indonesia - 3.5 years
Washington DC, USA - one year
Stockholm, Sweden - five years
Kobe, Japan - three months
London, UK - 20 years+


----------



## Rock Bottom (Jun 14, 2005)

Loki said:
			
		

> I'm a Swede in London so I can't see why I shouldn't be included.



You would have a legitimate right to be included - if this was a separate forum catering to the needs of foreigners abroad. This however, is a *sticky* on the travel and world forum.

I imagine the sheer numbers of foreigners living in London would overwealm the resource available for people living in far out parts, and would dominate such a small thing such as a master thread.

.....But as you have often commented - and made rather unusual vocal objections to the ideas being presented - maybe such a forum does not suit your needs. You can meet your fellow countrymen (if you wish - knowing many Swedes and being partly Swedish myself - I realise that you do not need to feel part of an overseas community) in any number of local bars in Brixton or nearby.

But with your support, and the support of others, if you and ReNNie feel that such a section would be truly useful, then obviously, I will put the effort in to help as much as possible. It's only that I don't feel the enthusiasm oozing from you in particular!


----------



## TeeJay (Jun 15, 2005)

The thread is entitled "The Location of Expats Worldwide" - not "The Location of British Expats Worldwide". 

Your first post simply states "This is a master index of the locations of urbanite expats throughout the world."

You seem to be betraying the assumption that that urbanites are all British (they are not) or that "all round the world" automatically excludes the UK (why should it?). I don't understand why you are assuming the "travel and the world" forum to be aimed soley at British people and why you think the world should only be viewed from the viewpoint of the UK.



> Actually, I had considered catering for non-UK expats living in the UK as an option.
> 
> However, such an option probably doesn't belong in the Travel and World forum.


Why doesn't it? Is this because people travelling to London or relocating to the UK generally shouldn't use this forum or think of themselves as 'ex-pats'? Are you saying that they should talk about their ex-pat-ness in the London Forum or the General Forum if they are outside London/SW/Wales? It seems that you are allowing British urbanites to express a demand for 'ex-pat' status but saying that non-Brits in the UK can't express the same demand. 



> You would have a legitimate right to be included - if this was a separate forum catering to the needs of foreigners abroad. This however, is a *sticky* on the travel and world forum.


So British ex-pats are not "foreigners abroad"?   



> I imagine the sheer numbers of foreigners living in London would overwealm the resource available for people living in far out parts, and would dominate such a small thing such as a master thread.


First you are making assumptions about how many urbanites are non-UK nationals living in the UK, secondly - how on earth would a list 'overwhealm the resource'?

If you want to make a thread soley for *British* expats, or for expats everywhere *except* the UK, then you should state this, but to simply start saying that this forum is soley for Brits isn't right surely?


----------



## Poi E (Jun 15, 2005)

Strange to have a thread on U75 that discriminates on the basis of nationality...


----------



## Jessiedog (Jun 15, 2005)

TJ,

I think RB's basic idea is simply to log the locations of those Urbanites living (long term) outside of the UK.

Not really a "Brit" thing.

I could be wrong now....

But I don't think so.



Woof


----------



## Rock Bottom (Jun 16, 2005)

TeeJay said:
			
		

> The thread is entitled "The Location of Expats Worldwide" - not "The Location of British Expats Worldwide".
> 
> Your first post simply states "This is a master index of the locations of urbanite expats throughout the world."
> 
> You seem to be betraying the assumption that that urbanites are all British (they are not) or that "all round the world" automatically excludes the UK (why should it?). I don't understand why you are assuming the "travel and the world" forum to be aimed soley at British people and why you think the world should only be viewed from the viewpoint of the UK.


I have made NO such assumption. Check the list. The origin of the person is clearly mentioned. It just happens that the majority have been from the UK so far.



> Why doesn't it? Is this because people travelling to London or relocating to the UK generally shouldn't use this forum or think of themselves as 'ex-pats'?


Of course they are! But look at the main focus of this website - LONDON, BRIXTON, and the UK!



> so Brit ex-pats are not "foreigners abroad"?


This, if I understand you correctly, is the "rebranding" that we have discussed and need to sort out 



> If you want to make a thread soley for *British* expats, or for expats everywhere *except* the UK, then you should state this, but to simply start saying that this forum is soley for Brits isn't right surely?



As I must restate, I have NEVER made this assumption! This is not an old boys' club. It is simply for people - OF ANY NATIONALITY - living outside the confines of the main country of focus for urban75.
[/QUOTE]

Sorry, must dash to work. I will provide a more articulate argument later.


----------



## axon (Jun 16, 2005)

Articulate ! 
No need to, I considered this idea to be a useful resource for people who are moving to another country and want to get advice from people that have already done it.  And it makes no assumptions about what peoples 'home' nationality is. 
It's a simple idea.


----------



## Rock Bottom (Jun 16, 2005)

axon said:
			
		

> Articulate !
> No need to, I considered this idea to be a useful resource for people who are moving to another country and want to get advice from people that have already done it.  And it makes no assumptions about what peoples 'home' nationality is.
> It's a simple idea.



Thanks Axon. This is the general idea, and I appreciate your support.

But TeeJay and Poi E (and Loki) have made arguments that I feel have been founded on misunderstanding.

First things first, I made a serious "faux-pas" when I made use of the word _expat_. The word has much too many negative connatations which bring up visions of brits sitting around in their local _expat_ bar completely ignoring the culture going on around them. I want to get the title of this thread changed ASAP.

In order to remove such a perception from my own mind, and my motivations for setting up such a project, you must understand my lifestyle out here. After 8 months, I still struggle with the language, but my average evening involves taking my bike down to the local shop, teaching the local girl there a bit of English over a few beers, cycling through into whore alley - a part of town where they have yet to knock down the old remnants of the original buildings - a rarity in Zhuhai. Here, I buy a few of the girls cans of coke or water, then sit down with a beer and a fag with my friend Arliang - who like most people, doesn't speak a word of English. Arliang is the whore alley K dealer who sells me shit bags for 100, which I occassionally buy as he is an allround cool bloke and a want to build a bit of "Guanxi" (will explain at a later date). Occassionally, I then cycle down to my Canadians' friends house, and we chew the fat for a while, and share our experiences. Couple all this with the fact that I have a Chinese girlfriend whom I adore (and a reluctant on-off mistress), you can begin to understand that I have no need to detatch myself from Chinese culture.

However, let's say there happens to be an urbanite either travelling through or living in Guangdong province, wouldn't it be beneficial for him to know that I have a two bedroom flat, and would love to show this person (WHATEVER HIS NATIONALITY POI E / TEEJAY FOR FUCKS SAKE!) my unique insight into China? Take him down the alley? Show him something that he would never be able to discover for himself - Lonely Planet in hand ?

and POI E, TeeJay, you have clearly marked me down as a little-Englander, and you have GROSSLY underestimated my dislike for both the U.K. and British people in general. I don't have a patriotic bone in my body.

I want you to site ONE example where I stated that the purpose of this thread was for the exclusive use of British people!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 16, 2005)

Rock Bottom said:
			
		

> teaching the local girl there a bit of Chinese



Did you really mean to say this?   

I DO actually know someone who taught chinese to the Chinese.  He is white and from england and fluent in Mandarin.  When he lived in HK he frequently taught Cantonese-speakers Mandarin...


----------



## Rock Bottom (Jun 16, 2005)

TeeJay said:
			
		

> First you are making assumptions about how many urbanites are non-UK nationals living in the UK, secondly - how on earth would a list 'overwhealm the resource'?



Just to add to this point. Any Londoner will confirm that social groups in London consist of people from all over the world.

During my last tenure in London, a typical trip out with my brother, who has an Argentian girlfriend and lives with a Brazilian man will usually involve a Frenchmen, an American, a Swede, an Italian, a Spaniad and some fucking awful hard-house / trance music. Quite often, in a group of 10 people, I find myself alone with my brother as being the only Brit.

IMHO, foreigners in London don't feel the need to find members of their community. On the otherhand, a man who finds himself transplanted in the middle of rural China might appreciate some help and guidance. I would love to hear arguments to the contrary.


----------



## Rock Bottom (Jun 16, 2005)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> Did you really mean to say this?
> 
> I DO actually know someone who taught chinese to the Chinese.  He is white and from england and fluent in Mandarin.  When he lived in HK he frequently taught Cantonese-speakers Mandarin...



No, I made an error. I have corrected it.

My Chinese is still rather limited to "zai lai yi ping pijiu", and "tai gui la!", although my listening comprehension is improving in leaps and bounds.


----------



## Poi E (Jun 16, 2005)

You just came across that way. No offense, you get used to that sort of thing in the UK. Anyway, can add the Hague, Sydney and NZ for me.


----------



## Rock Bottom (Jun 16, 2005)

Poi E said:
			
		

> You just came across that way. No offense, you get used to that sort of thing in the UK. Anyway, can add the Hague, Sydney and NZ for me.



No problems, Poi E. I fully recognise how the original postings might have been interpreted.

For the sake off the the Master Index, where are you from by the way?

Which city in New Zealand did you live in?


----------



## Poi E (Jun 16, 2005)

Rock Bottom said:
			
		

> No problems, Poi E. I fully recognise how the original postings might have been interpreted.
> 
> For the sake off the the Master Index, where are you from by the way?
> 
> Which city in New Zealand did you live in?



I've lived in Wellington, Auckland and Dunedin (although the last one is hardly a city by world standards!)


----------



## TeeJay (Jun 16, 2005)

You haven't mentioned people's nationality? What's this about "non-UK expats" then? 


> reNnIe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There is a very good reason for including non-UK 'expats' (foreigners?) living in the UK - precisely for the reasons that this thread is a good idea in the first place.

Let's say you have two urbanites:
person A - A UK national from London who has gone to live in Paris
person B - A French national from Paris who has gone to live in London

I would say that both of these people would be able to provide some good advice about Paris, wouldn't you agree?

Furthermore, if someone else from France or anywhere else for that matter was thinking of visiting or moving to London they might well appreciate the perspective of a non-UK person coming to London as a "foreigner", a perspective that may differ from that of UK nationals who don't have to worry about things such as registering with the NHS, dealing with immigration/visa issues and so on.

It wouldn't take much effort on your behalf to include a section for non-UK 'expats' in London (or whatever term you prefer) and I don't see why you should be in any special position to dictate to users on urban75 what this forum is and isn't 'about' or who it is 'for'.


----------



## TeeJay (Jun 16, 2005)

Actually, thinking about it a bit more - your approach/thread title excludes non-UK urbanites who are living in their own countries. There are quite a few Irish, American, Canadian, Aussie, Kiwi - and other - urbanites who it would be good to hook up with or ask about their home towns/countries. You seem to have a too narrow view of urban75 and the thread like this may well reinforce misconceptions that this website is a "British" one. It is in fact international (albeit primarily uk/british/anglophone).

The thread should simply be "The location of Urbanites worldwide" with the only group excluded being urbanites who have never lived outside the UK (on the grounds that as the largest group this is the 'default'). In fact this is how you have compiled your list (with the '3 months' criteria) but it is not how the thread is entitled and doesn't correspond with your comments in some of your posts on the thread.

(edit: you could even argue that it would be cool to have a list of where urbanites were in the UK, so that people could hook up with other urbanites when they travelled around the UK. There is currently no way of looking at a list of 'locations'.)


----------



## Fuchs66 (Jun 16, 2005)

I'm in Bonn, Germany.

Thinking of fleeing to Poland though to escape the German beaurocrats


----------



## frogfeeler (Jun 17, 2005)

I'm currently living in Dallas, Texas, been here for a year now, but I've just got a new job so am moving back to Orlando, Florida where I lived for 2 years before moving to Texas.

Also spent 6 months in Amsterdam and 6 months in Madrid.

I'm from the UK (sunny Tamworth, Staffs)


----------



## rennie (Jun 17, 2005)

Rock Bottom said:
			
		

> Actually, I had considered catering for non-UK expats living in the UK as an option.
> 
> However, such an option probably doesn't belong in the Travel and World forum.
> 
> Maybe one for the future, if a separate forum ever gets created.



true.


----------



## Dandred (Jun 17, 2005)

South Korea


----------



## Sasha (Jun 20, 2005)

Live in Kiev, Ukraine. Born in Russia


----------



## Wess (Jun 20, 2005)

Isn't Ninjaboy in S. Korea as well?

I'm in Oz in a house in my pyjama's in a reasonable mood in fact.


----------



## guillermog (Jun 20, 2005)

I'm a Chilean national, living in Santiago, Chile (CL)


----------



## fela fan (Jun 23, 2005)

a quick hello from wongaling, mission beach, far north queensland. A fucking top place in the world, enjoying my holiday mucho mucho, second time i've looked at a computer in two weeks...

probably coz there's been no sun for the last two days and the sea looks silver not deep green and deep blue. But the clouds are clearing, and i'll be on the beach in 20 with my frisbee. Copious quantities of vb to be necked shortly, together with some fine aussie bbqd food. It's what i'm doing every night, and the big fucking connundrum nowadays is how i get to retire from work so i can get more of this sea life interspersed with my mountain life in chiang mai...   

So if you wanna know about mountains in northern thailand, or beaches and mountains in far north queensland, then just consult the fela...

back in a week or two when i'm home again. 

[ps, teejay, any chance of getting this thread away from warring political posturing that the p and p are for??]


----------



## TeeJay (Jun 23, 2005)

Its sunny here too. 
33c/91f last weekend


----------



## districtline (Jun 23, 2005)

i'm a swede currently living in berlin


----------



## oisleep (Jul 2, 2005)

Poi E said:
			
		

> I've lived in Wellington, Auckland and Dunedin (although the last one is hardly a city by world standards!)



that's the old name for edinburgh in scotland isn't it? is it true all the streets in dunedin are named after streets in edinburgh?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 4, 2005)

TeeJay said:
			
		

> Its sunny here too.
> 33c/91f last weekend



38c here at the moment...


----------



## D (Jul 4, 2005)

I'm happy to dispense advice/commentary/useless knowledge on:

New York, NY
San Francisco, CA
Washington, DC
Johannesburg, South Africa (and other parts of SA...but Johannesburg is the place I know best)


----------



## j26 (Jul 4, 2005)

I'm based in Waterford County in the south east of Ireland - the sunny south east (my arse).

It's not too bad a spot, quite scenic, but the people are known as blahs 
I live 10 mins walk from a beach, and on the edge of town, so the countryside is nearby.

Cost of living?  Houses are ludicrously expensive!

I like it here, but fancy a change for a while.


----------



## Rock Bottom (Jul 5, 2005)

*D and j26*

D, I'm assuming you're in NY now, yes? I seem to remember you were in San Fran not too long ago.

j26 I'm I right in assuming your nationality to be Irish?

Thanks for your contributions.


----------



## j26 (Jul 5, 2005)

Rock Bottom said:
			
		

> ...
> j26 I'm I right in assuming your nationality to be Irish?



Spot on.


----------



## zigzag (Jul 6, 2005)

I live in the Sinai. Do you consider this to be Africa or Asia? or the promised land....


----------



## D (Jul 6, 2005)

Rock Bottom said:
			
		

> D, I'm assuming you're in NY now, yes? I seem to remember you were in San Fran not too long ago.
> 
> j26 I'm I right in assuming your nationality to be Irish?
> 
> Thanks for your contributions.



I'm in San Francisco right now.


----------



## D (Jul 6, 2005)

Rock Bottom said:
			
		

> There's lots of people of the Bahia faith over here in China. Is this where it all originates?



You're thinking of Baha'i, not Bahia.


----------



## Rock Bottom (Jul 7, 2005)

D said:
			
		

> You're thinking of Baha'i, not Bahia.



Yeah, that's the one. Where did the Baha'i faith originate? They seem quite strange people, in a mormon sort of way.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 7, 2005)

Vancouver Canada


----------



## maes (Jul 7, 2005)

I`m in Paris, come from London.

Only here til Sept though, does that still count?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 7, 2005)

Currently living in Southern Spain (for a minimum of a further 18 months). Have lived in New York and Madrid.


----------



## maes (Jul 7, 2005)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> Currently living in Southern Spain (for a minimum of a further 18 months). Have lived in New York and Madrid.


Are you still in your cave? How`s that going?


----------



## felixthecat (Jul 7, 2005)

Lived in St Lucia for 18yrs, now in the UK. I have dual nationality so don't really see myself as an expat in either place.........


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 7, 2005)

maestrocloud said:
			
		

> Are you still in your cave? How`s that going?



Still in farmhouse. Waiting for communications lines to be installed before committing myself to the cave. Although, I have seen a very nice huge, huge, HUGE cave with old communal farm/monastry type building at the front which I rather like and may try to raise funds for. (Long term plan is for a creative/artists retreat and digital imaging centre).

Just a pipe dream at the mo!


----------



## Here we go (Jul 9, 2005)

oisleep said:
			
		

> that's the old name for edinburgh in scotland isn't it? is it true all the streets in dunedin are named after streets in edinburgh?



Gaelic name for edinburgh is Dun Eidann I think, which means fort on the hill


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Jul 9, 2005)

*This * is what we need 





http://www.freewebs.com/urbanitesmap/


just click place your PIN and go from there...quite handy i reckon


----------



## TeeJay (Jul 14, 2005)

Just want to promote this thread: Where do you live? (part 2)

Just to explain: "where do you live" (part one) was a poll for urbanites to say where they lived in the UK. I made (Part 2) covering the whole world.

I can see a lot of people on this thread who haven't voted over there...

It is quite cool seeing what percentage of urbanites are UK and non-UK based.

I'll post a link to this thread over there as well.


----------



## Helzbelz (Jul 14, 2005)

Just moved over to Dublin 2 months ago and am loving it.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Jul 15, 2005)

Seeing as there is a question mark near my location I'll confirm, yes I live in Bonn but I spend most of my time at work which is about halfway between Hamburg and Hannover. So if anyone needs any help/advice drop me a line.


----------



## Rock Bottom (Jul 18, 2005)

Fuchs66 said:
			
		

> Seeing as there is a question mark near my location I'll confirm, yes I live in Bonn but I spend most of my time at work which is about halfway between Hamburg and Hannover. So if anyone needs any help/advice drop me a line.



The question mark is over your country of origin, not your location. Are you a Brit?


----------



## Rock Bottom (Jul 18, 2005)

MightyAphrodite said:
			
		

> *This * is what we need
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BTW, excellent piece of work. Can we get your map link somewhere in the general forum??


----------



## miniGMgoit (Aug 7, 2005)

I live in Melbourne!!!!!!!


----------



## miniGMgoit (Aug 16, 2005)

And Im from Devon.

Thats not the UK


----------



## Faithy (Aug 16, 2005)

Well, as I said before:

I live in The Hague in the Netherlands 

And I'm born here


----------



## indicate (Aug 18, 2005)

I split my time between San Francisco and Walla Walla, Washington (where I attend University), though I spent a fair ammount of time in the Netherlands over this past summer moving from relative to relative.


----------



## Shanksy (Aug 19, 2005)

Wish you started this early, in June I came back from 9 months in Brno, Czech Rep. Rock Bottom where exactly is Debruska, can't say i've heard of it.


----------



## D (Aug 19, 2005)

mind the gap


----------



## t0bytoo (Aug 26, 2005)

Brooklyn, New York. Soon to be some as yet undefined place in the northeast of Spain.

;-)


----------



## t0bytoo (Aug 26, 2005)

zigzag said:
			
		

> I live in the Sinai. Do you consider this to be Africa or Asia? or the promised land....



Where do you live? I've spent chunks of time in Dahab and travelled round a bit.

And I think it's Africa.


----------



## JoMo1953 (Aug 28, 2005)

Lived all over the United States.....currently living in Los Angeles area ...at the Beach!


----------



## Rock Bottom (Sep 5, 2005)

Shanksy said:
			
		

> Wish you started this early, in June I came back from 9 months in Brno, Czech Rep. Rock Bottom where exactly is Debruska, can't say i've heard of it.



Dobruska is a shitty little village about 1 hours' drive from Hradec Kralove. Next nearest big town is Pardubice. I can't say my experience in the Czech Republic was wholly positive, although their are some great cities. The favourite place I visited was Olomouc.


----------



## Hypocolius (Sep 16, 2005)

Just moved to Vientiane, Lao PDR, for the next year or so. Fun so far!


----------



## lyra_k (Sep 16, 2005)

Arizona, USA


----------



## purves grundy (Sep 16, 2005)

Hypocolius said:
			
		

> Just moved to Vientiane, Lao PDR, for the next year or so. Fun so far!


Nice one. We're not so far from each other!

<waves at Hypocolius>


----------



## starryeyedsarah (Sep 19, 2005)

Been living in queensland oz for a long time now, originally from s.e.london. its a good idea, when i moved here i didn't have a clue about anything.


----------



## Culdee (Sep 19, 2005)

Moving to Helsinki at the end of this week: Wish me luck Urban!!!!


----------



## fishfingerer (Sep 20, 2005)

Neukölln, Berlin.


----------



## Shanksy (Sep 20, 2005)

Rock Bottom said:
			
		

> Dobruska is a shitty little village about 1 hours' drive from Hradec Kralove. Next nearest big town is Pardubice. I can't say my experience in the Czech Republic was wholly positive, although their are some great cities. The favourite place I visited was Olomouc.



Yeah loved Olomouc. Went mushroom picking there with a local got chatting too in a bar, stayed in a pretty decent hostel there as well ran by some Aussies.

A really nice restaurant too, you had a beer tap at the end of your table and poured your own beer,    also one made from a converted airoplane in the centre but didnt have time to go to that one sadly.


----------



## tjm4477 (Sep 27, 2005)

I am in DALLAS, TEXAS


----------



## spring-peeper (Sep 27, 2005)

Eastern Ontario, Canada (half way between Montreal and Ottawa)


----------



## slaar (Sep 27, 2005)

Moving to Freetown, Sierra Leone on Friday for the next two years.

And yes, I expect it to be a massive headfuck.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Sep 27, 2005)

I'm British, living in lovely Houston, Texas for the last 6 years


----------



## Jessiedog (Sep 28, 2005)

slaar said:
			
		

> Moving to Freetown, Sierra Leone on Friday for the next two years.
> 
> And yes, I expect it to be a massive headfuck.




Why slaar?

 

Woof


----------



## maes (Sep 28, 2005)

Not in Paris any more....


----------



## slaar (Sep 28, 2005)

Jessiedog said:
			
		

> Why slaar?
> 
> 
> 
> Woof


I'm working over there as an economist.

Should be interesting.


----------



## Jessiedog (Sep 28, 2005)

slaar said:
			
		

> Should be interesting.



Aye!



Woof


----------



## mrkikiet (Sep 28, 2005)

living in Barcelona. not too shabby.


----------



## Hypocolius (Sep 30, 2005)

purves grundy said:
			
		

> Nice one. We're not so far from each other!
> 
> <waves at Hypocolius>



Where are you then?


----------



## kakuma (Sep 30, 2005)

update for korea, there is also rachellyabused (seoul) and timestamp (ulsan)

ninjaboy is in geoje, and dandred is in seoul....


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Sep 30, 2005)

Ninjaboy said:
			
		

> update for korea, there is also rachellyabused (seoul) .



I'm not in Seoul.  

I'm in Hongseong, tiny little place, closest largish city is probably Asan or Daejeon.  
  I am just over 2hours away from Seoul and hours and hours away from you guys in Ulsan/nr Busan (which is where I think you are Ninjaboy?).

Oh yeah, there is also a poster called Stat who recently moved to Gwangju.


----------



## lin dze (Sep 30, 2005)

As well as a REALLY infrequent poster named lin dze living here in the ol' land of morning calm as well.  (Seriously, that's a misleading name if ever there was one.  Gotta love early morning fish salesmen in their little bongo trucks/lorries!)  I'm currently experimenting with various soju cocktails and am absolutely blasted on a creation I've named the 'savory'.  Vegetable juice, chilli paste, soy sauce, liberal amounts of soju and a garnish of kimchi on a toothpick, topped off with a sprinkling of 'San Chu', the local lemon tasting herb.  Soju at 360ml and 22% alcohol for less than a pound a bottle?  One must always experiment, especially with drinks that blur the line between nourishment and intoxicant.  One can also make a tasty martini with soju, I call it the 'gong gong chill' (007 in Korean).  Sometimes it's hard not to like this place.


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Oct 1, 2005)

lin dze said:
			
		

> As well as a REALLY infrequent poster named lin dze living here in the ol' land of morning calm as well.  (Seriously, that's a misleading name if ever there was one.  Gotta love early morning fish salesmen in their little bongo trucks/lorries!)  I'm currently experimenting with various soju cocktails and am absolutely blasted on a creation I've named the 'savory'.  Vegetable juice, chilli paste, soy sauce, liberal amounts of soju and a garnish of kimchi on a toothpick, topped off with a sprinkling of 'San Chu', the local lemon tasting herb.  Soju at 360ml and 22% alcohol for less than a pound a bottle?  One must always experiment, especially with drinks that blur the line between nourishment and intoxicant.  One can also make a tasty martini with soju, I call it the 'gong gong chill' (007 in Korean).  Sometimes it's hard not to like this place.




Where in Korea are you???  

Oh soju, mmmm.   Soju and soya milk, my version of a white russian.


----------



## Rock Bottom (Oct 2, 2005)

I would like to thank everyone for their contributions. I reckon, in the future, this thread will prove its usefulness - especially when people travel out to such far out places for the first time.

I would like to remind people, if they find the time, to also put a little pin on MightyAphrodite's wonderful little creation - and would like to thank him or her (with Aphrodites, the distinction is not particularly clear) once again for the effort. Mods, can we find someplace to put this map someplace which is easy for urbanites to find? Maybe a new sticky??




			
				MightyAphrodite said:
			
		

> *This * is what we need
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## miss minnie (Oct 2, 2005)

Rock Bottom said:
			
		

> I would like to thank everyone for their contributions. I reckon, in the future, this thread will prove its usefulness - especially when people travel out to such far out places for the first time.
> 
> I would like to remind people, if they find the time, to also put a little pin on MightyAphrodite's wonderful little creation - and would like to thank him or her (with Aphrodites, the distinction is not particularly clear) once again for the effort. Mods, can we find someplace to put this map someplace which is easy for urbanites to find? Maybe a new sticky??


 the only problem i have with that link is the fact that it pops up a window (even in firefox) and clicking that window anywhere (even to close it) takes you to http://www.bravenetmedianetwork.com/xmlcpc/click.php with a bunch of parameters that identify you somehow and are no doubt recorded for whatever tracking purposes they have.  its a cool map though.


----------



## lin dze (Oct 2, 2005)

RachellyAbused said:
			
		

> Where in Korea are you???
> 
> Oh soju, mmmm.   Soju and soya milk, my version of a white russian.



Hey Rach!  I'm in a tranquil little southern city that I kinda like, was here before I went to London and came back here after.  Love this place, it's kinda small, traditional and Busan's only a short bus ride away.  (Kinda shy on exact locations after flaming some poor dude about to come out here while VERY intoxicated on this forum  )  Have you tried the black sesame drink with soju?  I haven't done milky mixes yet, but I feel there may be good things in that direction.  PM me if you want, a U75 drunkard meeting in Sth Korea could be fun!


----------



## Valve (Oct 15, 2005)

vancouver, canada.


----------



## John Quays (Oct 15, 2005)

Lille, France.


----------



## omnipotent (Oct 19, 2005)

live in South Africa, Cape Town and on the net as well although directioins are no use here.


----------



## ch750536 (Oct 19, 2005)

Abbeyfeale, co limerick, Ireland.


----------



## Ryazan (Oct 19, 2005)

Wish I was in Moscow.


----------



## Rock Bottom (Oct 23, 2005)

miss minnie said:
			
		

> the only problem i have with that link is the fact that it pops up a window (even in firefox) and clicking that window anywhere (even to close it) takes you to http://www.bravenetmedianetwork.com/xmlcpc/click.php with a bunch of parameters that identify you somehow and are no doubt recorded for whatever tracking purposes they have.  its a cool map though.



Hi Minnie, I only just noticed your reply to this. I use a linux system with firefox, and have yet to experience any problems with the third party website you refer to. No pop-ups of any note. Maybe it's different with Windows.

However, the idea is sound, and it would be nice to get it working somehow. _fishfingerer_ has referred me to this site, which seems to offer a similar service. Haven't checked it out yet, but it might be worth looking into :

http://www.risingconcepts.com/frapper/

Any ideas to connect the global urbanite community can only be a good thing!


----------



## Jessiedog (Oct 23, 2005)

Rock Bottom said:
			
		

> Any ideas to connect the global urbanite community can only be a good thing!


Aye!

 

But 90+% of us are using windows.

 

 

Edit: BTW, were the data OK?



Woof


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 9, 2005)

*Calling Kiwis...*

I'll be visiting your rather fab pair of islands from 23rd Jan - 06th Feb. The plan ATM is to spend a 4 days on the North Island (my main plan is to visit Napier cos I've seen pics of all the deco buildings and feel the need to waste camera film there), then Nelson for my mate's 40th on the 29th, followed by an anti-clockwise drive around the South Island via Queenstown so I can do the Hackett Thrillogy and camp out by Wakatipu again...

So inbetween all that anyone anywhere near my likely routes up for a beer or three?

*does impression of excited 5 yr old*


----------



## The Groke (Nov 22, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> I'll be visiting your rather fab pair of islands from 23rd Jan - 06th Feb. The plan ATM is to spend a 4 days on the North Island (my main plan is to visit Napier cos I've seen pics of all the deco buildings and feel the need to waste camera film there), then Nelson for my mate's 40th on the 29th, followed by an anti-clockwise drive around the South Island via Queenstown so I can do the Hackett Thrillogy and camp out by Wakatipu again...
> 
> So inbetween all that anyone anywhere near my likely routes up for a beer or three?
> 
> *does impression of excited 5 yr old*




Bugger - will miss you......me 'n the missus (who is Kiwi) are flying out for 3 weeks on Saturday.

I will leave a secret message for you buried somewhere on either the North or the South island - see if you can find it and unlock the code!



As for "Where in the World are the Urbanites" Well, from Feb 1st I will be working full time in Dubai....


----------



## FruitandNut (Nov 23, 2005)

I lived for 3.5yrs each in Singapore, Hong Kong and (West) Germany.   I would like to revisit Singapore and Germany
- but what the heck has happened to Hong Kong - where is the beautiful Repulse Bay I once knew - all those souless skyblocks now, and no Repulse Bay Hotel right on the beach (where British and Japanese troops fought hand to hand down the corridors).


----------



## Jessiedog (Nov 24, 2005)

FruitandNut said:
			
		

> - but what the heck has happened to Hong Kong - where is the beautiful Repulse Bay I once knew - all those souless skyblocks now, and no Repulse Bay Hotel right on the beach (where British and Japanese troops fought hand to hand down the corridors).



Cripes! Sounds like you haven't been back in 20 years. Places do change over time y'know? Especially in one of the most dynamic cities on the planet.

There is still plenty of unspoilt wilderness in HK as well as the ever changing skylines. And the Repulse Bay Apartments (replacing the Repulse Bay Hotel,) have their own quirky story to tell.

No place is perfect, but for all its foibles and problems, HK is _still_ the greatest place on earth (IMHO of course). And with the economy now rocking-on again after six years of recession and monthly deflation, there is no finer time to experience "the buzz".



Woof


----------



## mhendo (Dec 5, 2005)

In case this list is still being updated:

Baltimore, Maryland, USA.


----------



## Rock Bottom (Dec 10, 2005)

mhendo said:
			
		

> In case this list is still being updated:
> 
> Baltimore, Maryland, USA.



Still being updated - everytime I get a rare spare moment!


----------



## mhendo (Dec 10, 2005)

Cool.

By the way, the entry you put in for me says:

*mhendo (?, Baltimore)*

Is the question mark meant to indicate where i'm originally from? If so, the answer is Australia.


----------



## Pie 1 (Dec 16, 2005)

Zurich, Switzerland for me now


----------



## Jessiedog (Dec 25, 2005)

Best wishes from China to all far-flung urbanites.



Woof


----------



## sonicdancer (Dec 25, 2005)

Best wishes to all and one from Salvador , Bahia,  Nordeste , Brasil South America.


----------



## walktome (Dec 30, 2005)

Born and raised in Toronto, Ontario, Canada.


----------



## rennie (Jan 31, 2006)

this thread is making me wanna move.


----------



## moon (Jan 31, 2006)

there is already a u75 map here  http://www.frappr.com/urban75


----------



## D (Jan 31, 2006)

moon said:
			
		

> there is already a u75 map here  http://www.frappr.com/urban75



That map is kinda fucked, isn't it?


----------



## D (Feb 10, 2006)

So.  I think I'm now officially bicoastal.  Or something.

SF-NY


----------



## walktome (Feb 12, 2006)

D said:
			
		

> That map is kinda fucked, isn't it?



It definitely is. Apparently Toronto is an invalid city.


----------



## BCB (Feb 17, 2006)

From Dublin.


----------



## J77 (Feb 21, 2006)

Grew up in the UK. Lived in Belgium for a year. Am now living in Amsterdam (NL) for 3+ years


----------



## Jessiedog (Feb 21, 2006)

Big up to the Urban diaspora!



Woof


----------



## Fledgling (Feb 22, 2006)

I am in Sydney only been here for 3 days. It's nice and hot. I'm originally from Derbyshire.


----------



## parallelepipete (Mar 3, 2006)

I'm currently living in Melbourne (South Melbourne, to be exact), Australia. And what a fine place to live it is!


----------



## fela fan (Mar 11, 2006)

Fledgling said:
			
		

> I am in Sydney only been here for 3 days. It's nice and hot. I'm originally from Derbyshire.



Ah, cold schooners of vb, pool, and the horses to bet on all in the same pub. And step out to see at the bottom of the hill the sea with the opera house in the background...

I like that city. Taken a ferry to manley yet fledgling? Been to the north shore beaches yet? And some great places to get to an hour or three away. 

Hope you're enjoying it!


----------



## marmaritz (Apr 19, 2006)

Hi, I live in Moscow, RUS now. Have lived for rather a long time in the East. Countries like China, Singapore etc.


----------



## Jessiedog (Apr 19, 2006)

Welcome to the game marmaritz!

*waves from China*



Woof


----------



## walktome (Apr 19, 2006)

Come May 11th I'll be in New Orleans for at least the summer. I'm hoping to take the year off of school and stay until March though.


----------



## eeeef (Apr 20, 2006)

i am german living in sweden and moving to UK in october...hows that


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Apr 20, 2006)

eeeef said:
			
		

> i am german living in sweden and moving to UK in october...hows that


  Hello and welcome eeef,,,


----------



## Jessiedog (Apr 21, 2006)

eeeef said:
			
		

> i am german living in sweden and moving to UK in october...hows that


That's just fine and dandy, eeef.

Welcome to the game.



Woof


----------



## marco mark (Apr 21, 2006)

I'm originally from UK, now living many years in greece previously holland. OK


----------



## Structaural (Apr 26, 2006)

From UK (Minster, Chatham, Peterborough and then Brixton) now living my 3rd year in Amsterdam with my gf and daughter.


----------



## loud 1 (Jul 2, 2006)

what a fookin wicked thread!!


----------



## maes (Jul 2, 2006)

I'm back in Paris now (originally London). Any other urbanites here fancy a drink?


----------



## dilute micro (Jul 29, 2006)

North Carolina


----------



## FruitandNut (Aug 12, 2006)

--------- Ooops!


----------



## kakuma (Aug 12, 2006)

moon said:
			
		

> there is already a u75 map here  http://www.frappr.com/urban75



this is wicked

we should get more people on this


----------



## lyra_k (Aug 12, 2006)

I'm in Palominas, AZ, USA.  It's teeny tiny and you might not see it on a map - the closest town is Naco.  It's right on the AZ/Mex border.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Aug 17, 2006)

lyra_k said:
			
		

> I'm in Palominas, AZ, USA.  It's teeny tiny and you might not see it on a map - the closest town is Naco.  It's right on the AZ/Mex border.



Have you just moved?  You're been in AZ for ages, everyone knows that   

You still liking the desert?  I still keep meaning to jump on I-10 to come visit one of these days.


----------



## papanoelys (Nov 11, 2006)

g


----------



## Calva dosser (Feb 8, 2007)

Been in Frog 2 years. no-one even missed me in The Albert. Or The Birkbeck


----------



## Jessiedog (Feb 8, 2007)

papanoelys said:
			
		

> g


Heh!

Thanks for sharing.

 

Woof


----------



## Rock Bottom (Feb 9, 2007)

Can't seem to edit the master index. Hang on, while I contact a mod.


----------



## stromasher24 (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi y'all,
1st post but been reading the forum a while.
Working in Singapore but been living in Thailand for about 10years or so(originally fae Scotland).


----------



## HeroineSheep (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm currently in Queensland, Australia (orig. London). There's a fair few Urbanites over this side of the world, too. Tim tam tea anyone? 

*goes to chuck another pom on the barbie whilst wearing togs and thongs*


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm in Copenhagen, Denmark, originally from London. Hopefully staying here forever.


----------



## nellyphant (Mar 2, 2007)

HeroineSheep said:
			
		

> I'm currently in Queensland, Australia (orig. London). There's a fair few Urbanites over this side of the world, too. Tim tam tea anyone?
> 
> *goes to chuck another pom on the barbie whilst wearing togs and thongs*



I take it by thongs you mean flip-flops or do you mean the skimpy European variety!?   

Just about to leave India in the next few days to come over to Sydney then into Melbourne to see a few old friends. Do you have an Urban meetup?


----------



## ice-is-forming (Mar 2, 2007)

oooo it'd be a long way to go from Melbourne to where heroinesheep is for a meet up


----------



## lunatrick (Mar 11, 2007)

I was in London but now in Melbourne - so ice that pint could be possible!


----------



## ice-is-forming (Mar 11, 2007)

do you know how far i live from melbourne


----------



## grassstain (Apr 18, 2007)

US citizen
Michigan, Hawaii, Arizona

Where can one find an updated list?

I haven't searched the thread yet, so if it's in there, I'll find it.  Thanks for the resource.


----------



## Rock Bottom (Apr 21, 2007)

grassstain said:
			
		

> US citizen
> Michigan, Hawaii, Arizona
> 
> Where can one find an updated list?
> ...



No updated list, as I am unable to edit the first post. It's possibly a bit out of date these days anyhow.


----------



## dessiato (Apr 21, 2007)

Portugal, Porto and Santo Tirso (from England, Surrey, Yorkshire, and Lincolnshire)


----------



## Jessiedog (Apr 21, 2007)

Rock Bottom said:
			
		

> No updated list, as I am unable to edit the first post. It's possibly a bit out of date these days anyhow.


That's 'cos of the newly introduced "only one hour to edit" function.

If you PM Crispy, I'm sure he could give you special dispensation.



Woof


----------



## Rock Bottom (Apr 25, 2007)

Jessiedog said:
			
		

> That's 'cos of the newly introduced "only one hour to edit" function.
> 
> If you PM Crispy, I'm sure he could give you special dispensation.
> 
> ...



I see.....

I will get down to updating during the May holiday


----------



## mango5 (Apr 28, 2007)

I'll be happy to help 
eta I'm now in Vanuatu and will be popping over to Sydney occasionally


----------



## Jessiedog (Apr 28, 2007)

mango5 said:
			
		

> I'll be happy to help
> eta I'm now in Vanuatu and will be popping over to Sydney occasionally




Woof


----------



## Voley (May 14, 2007)

India / Nepal for the last couple of years.

Goa in the Winter, Himachal Pradesh / Nepal when it gets too hot down on the plains. Plus a bit of fannying around up in the mountains in between.

In Britain at the mo'.


----------



## bluestreak (May 15, 2007)

jesus fuck, it's NVP.  how you doing fella?


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (May 15, 2007)

Oooo I'm travelling all the way to London on thursday , 
To the Excel center at Canary wharf - Tiz a lift exhibition - Should be well rocking! 

I get me lunch paid for and i've not been to london really, just through it,, apart from seeing The Orb at Brixton acadamy back in the day 

Anyways i'm quite looking forwards to going even if it is boring lifts.


----------



## bluestreak (May 15, 2007)

you hanging around long enough to meet anyone Miss D?


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (May 15, 2007)

Nah, Think we're trying to get back by 7 on the train, which is a pity coz it would have been good to catch a coffee/pint/cranberry and vodka with some urbs  

maybe next time i could plan better


----------



## Voley (May 15, 2007)

bluestreak said:
			
		

> jesus fuck, it's NVP.  how you doing fella?



Very well, mate, thanks.

Nice to be back in Britain for a bit.


----------



## Jessiedog (Jul 21, 2007)

Waves to the Philippines.

Helloooooooo there and welcome cravenhearst!



Have a Hob Nob.



Woof


----------



## extra dry (Jul 29, 2007)

south korea..nice place, very different from europe.


----------



## rachamim18 (Aug 16, 2007)

Well, currently and for forseeable future I am in Agusan del Sur Province on Mindanao in Philippines. Got here about Jul 5th, left Israel on the 3rd, flew to NYC to take care of buisness affairs for a few hours, hopped back on , went via Alaska to Taiwan and down into Manila.


Was planning a drug holiday up to Cambodia and Laos via BK but found what I wanted so I will be here for a while.


----------



## rachamim18 (Aug 16, 2007)

Oh yeah, got to add, for the first post in the thread, Israel is in Asia, not Africa. Although we do border Africa so...


----------



## rachamim18 (Aug 16, 2007)

Um, I know the posted question was many,many moons ago but a person on 1st page asked about he Bahia faith, and was answered about Bahia state in Brasil. Bahia began in what is now Iran, and is now based in Israel. It was founded with Islamic foundations but truly incorporates all major religions at this point. 

To be fair, Bahia is also a state as the Brasilain poster stated. Great music and food, the center of Black Brasil.


----------



## selamlar (Aug 17, 2007)

Originally from Dudley (Woohoo!), now semi-permenantly in Mersin, Turkey


----------



## Jessiedog (Aug 17, 2007)

rachamim18 said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, got to add, for the first post in the thread, Israel is in Asia, not Africa. Although we do border Africa so...


Really?

I thought it was in the Middle East.

 


Woof


----------



## Mandla (Aug 17, 2007)

Africa, South Africa, Durban


----------



## Jessiedog (Aug 17, 2007)

Mandla said:
			
		

> Africa, South Africa, Durban


Welcome to the game, Mandla!

G&T, ice and slice?



Woof


----------



## Dimitris (Aug 20, 2007)

Hmm, I dont remember posting on here. ...

 I am in Thebes, Greece anyway.... its a town near Athens


----------



## Santi-Panchita (Aug 28, 2007)

And I live in Asunción, Paraguay


----------



## maes (Aug 28, 2007)

i'm back in paris for the next year now. anyone else here?


----------



## jonH (Aug 28, 2007)

oui


----------



## jodal (Aug 29, 2007)

I'm moving to Australia in less than two weeks with my gf. We're stopping over in Thailand on the way.


----------



## maes (Aug 29, 2007)

jonH said:
			
		

> oui


yeah? where abouts?


----------



## jonH (Aug 29, 2007)

maestrocloud said:
			
		

> yeah? where abouts?


dunno......


----------



## rachamim18 (Aug 29, 2007)

Middle East IS Asia, NW to be exact but then you were most likely being sarcastic.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Sep 1, 2007)

well, it looks like I'll be living in Rio de Janeiro for a while, maybe a year, I just rented a flat in Copacabana.


----------



## rachamim18 (Sep 2, 2007)

Carnaval is a hoot but you missed Fatboy at the last one...I did too vcome to think of it. Only been there once andit was years ago.


----------



## Nardini (Nov 5, 2007)

Better late than never I suppose. I live in Italy - not too far from Genova - although I took my first breath in London.

Ciao a tutti - as is said here...


----------



## cuban pete (Nov 19, 2007)

Isfahan,Iran and I'm thirsty,really fucking thirsty.


----------



## kage (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm in Montréal, Canada (from UK)


----------



## extra dry (Nov 29, 2007)

doulbe post


----------



## rennie (Nov 29, 2007)

cuban pete said:
			
		

> Isfahan,Iran and I'm thirsty,really fucking thirsty.




What's it like? I've always wanted to visit.


----------



## cuban pete (Nov 30, 2007)

Great and, providing America/Israel doesn't start dropping bombs,very safe.

Its cheap,its historical sites can hold there own against any thing Ive seen in the world and the people are genuinely hospitable.

I was hoping to head on to Pakistan but with the emergency situation my embassy has made it very hard to get a visa.

Ah Pakistan,my favourite county in the world to travel in,if you like your days to read like a Boys Own adventure go to Pakistan,its got it all...mountains,deserts,drugs,guns,great people,good hitchhiking.

Here's a short 'film' i made of my travels there,if any of you are interested.

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=lMQCiY1kPqk

I was there in the summer 2006 and have been dreaming about returning ever since...

Next year,inshallah.


----------



## ice-is-forming (Nov 30, 2007)

Howeird . qld.


----------



## Zorra (Jan 14, 2008)

Nairobi, Kenya.

Gonna be based in Rumbek, south Sudan for most of 2008 tho


----------



## zehner (Jan 16, 2008)

bangkok, thailand.


----------



## extra dry (Jan 26, 2008)

extra dry said:


> doulbe post




now south korea...


----------



## albionism (Mar 17, 2008)

I'm near Wollongong, NSW Australia.... Originally from London, moved here in Oct 2006. Any Urbanites nearby wanna meet up/write, do feel free to PM me.


----------



## Lancman (Mar 25, 2008)

Retired to Cyprus. That's in Europe now, buggar it.


----------



## Jessiedog (Mar 26, 2008)

Welcome to the Game, both!




Woof


----------



## rachamim18 (Mar 31, 2008)

Deleted


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 15, 2008)

Fuck off spammer!


----------



## Zorra (Jun 10, 2008)

Zorra said:


> Nairobi, Kenya.
> 
> Gonna be based in Rumbek, south Sudan for most of 2008 tho



Moved again, Khartoum, Sudan now (well, from Sunday)


----------



## jbob (Oct 22, 2008)

Gangnam, Seoul, South Korea.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Oct 22, 2008)

Oh forgot to update this one, moved from Germany to the Netherlands in June, its loads better here  although still share a flat in Germany (although that will be changing next year sometime)


----------



## Errol's son (Oct 25, 2008)

Brit in Luanda, Angola


----------



## mrkikiet (Nov 1, 2008)

i be in bogota.


----------



## rachamim18 (Nov 4, 2008)

Sudan? Yikes...


----------



## mrkikiet (Jan 19, 2009)

anyone in RSA?


----------



## ramjamclub (Jan 19, 2009)

*glad to be here*

Amsterdam. This year will be my 36th year but I still have the London accent.


----------



## slaar (Jan 22, 2009)

From Freetown, Sierra Leone to Dhaka, Bangladesh. More people here, that's for sure...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 22, 2009)

I think it would be a good idea to have a map showing locations.

It could be something for Crispy to do when he's bored.


----------



## wanizame (Jan 29, 2009)

Washington DC, currently resident 1 year


----------



## chilango (Jan 29, 2009)

In case I forgot to update...
I'm now in Milan...


----------



## mrkikiet (Jan 31, 2009)

and i'm in Johannesburg.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm in Doha, Qatar.


----------



## madshadow (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm in Belgrade, Serbia, im staying here the end of summer '09


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jul 29, 2009)

finally moving from Houston, Texas to Rio de Janeiro,  Brasil full time tomorrow. I'm still British though


----------



## roryer (Aug 1, 2009)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> I'm in Doha, Qatar.



It's dry there isn't it? 

Only one bloody off licence in the whole city if I remember correctly.


----------



## maes (Aug 1, 2009)

Phoenix, Arizona here


----------



## Fuchs66 (Jan 19, 2010)

Quick update, moved from our little flat to a lovely modern terraced house, still in The Hague just an even nicer (but not so posh and cheaper) area


----------



## extra dry (Sep 13, 2010)

moved from south Korea to Thailand..still undecided on the Thai people as of yet.


----------



## miniGMgoit (Nov 10, 2010)

Yeah. I've moved from Melbourne to Darwin.


----------



## mhendo (Nov 10, 2010)

miniGMgoit said:


> Yeah. I've moved from Melbourne to Darwin.


 
You have my deepest sympathy.


----------



## hipipol (Nov 11, 2010)

Currently in Hong Kong, but just a brief visit, soon to return to deepest darkest Sarf Lunnon......
Tho I am V tempted to move back to HK full time, I also know thats cos its quite cool here at the mo 24c at hottest, July and August however..........


----------



## Col_Buendia (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm now in Bogota, Colombia, for the foreseeable future. If any urbanites are in this area I'd be very tickled to hear from them. The rest of ye can just suffer the envy...


----------



## playghirl (Feb 5, 2012)

I have been in Brixton/Tulse Hill/ West Norwood since  1994. Returning to Australia in 3 weeks.. Will be in Sydney a place I know  nought about.  LOL
Would love to meet some Urbs in Sydney!!!


----------



## ska invita (Feb 5, 2012)

extra dry said:


> moved from south Korea to Thailand..still undecided on the Thai people as of yet.


The people of Thailand have been taking a poll on what they think of you - add your vote here: http://www.thanonline.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=section&layout=blog&id=18&Itemid=452


----------



## sim667 (Feb 6, 2012)

Some of you live in very cool places.

Particularly jealous of complex, i fucking loved reykjavik


----------



## Errol's son (Aug 23, 2012)

Luanda, Republic of Angola, for last five years.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 23, 2012)

ska invita said:


> The people of Thailand have been taking a poll on what they think of you - add your vote here: http://www.thanonline.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=section&layout=blog&id=18&Itemid=452


 
Even the adverts are in foreign


----------



## extra dry (Aug 23, 2012)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Even the adverts are in foreign


 
Leaving Thailand by Dec. to back to South Korea...it is where the cash is at.


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Aug 23, 2012)

extra dry said:


> Leaving Thailand by Dec. to back to South Korea...it is where the cash is at.


 
Oh lucky you!    What kind of gig are you getting?


----------



## extra dry (Aug 23, 2012)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> Oh lucky you!  What kind of gig are you getting?


 
The usual ESL teaching...this time I have my wife with me so I m kind of wondering how it is all going to go.  

We both need to get a move with pension saving and looking 20+yrs ahead but still needs to be started.


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Aug 23, 2012)

extra dry said:


> The usual ESL teaching...this time I have my wife with me so I m kind of wondering how it is all going to go.
> 
> We both need to get a move with pension saving and looking 20+yrs ahead but still needs to be started.


 
Well I'm the wife, and it can be lonely, if you're you're going to be in Seoul or Busan or whatever then I'm sure there will be enough for your wife to get on with though.    The pension stuff is scary innit!    Good luck with the move.


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm currently in my office, in the exotic climes of Finsbury Park. So far this morning, I've seen some crackus headus and some lesser special brewus. I've a feeling some major kestrel's will be joining us later.


----------



## extra dry (Aug 23, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> I'm currently in my office, in the exotic climes of Finsbury Park. So far this morning, I've seen some crackus headus and some lesser special brewus. I've a feeling some major kestrel's will be joining us later.


 
can just picture you in a hide with a flask of hot coffee..(best Bill Oddie voice) looking for the lesser spotted red stripe busker...


----------



## uk benzo (Aug 23, 2012)

Errol's son said:


> Luanda, Republic of Angola, for last five years.


 
Expensive place to live in... What is it like? I have heard that everyone lives in a gated community of some sort with security guards left, right and centre.


----------



## Errol's son (Aug 23, 2012)

uk benzo said:


> Expensive place to live in... What is it like? I have heard that everyone lives in a gated community of some sort with security guards left, right and centre.


 
It is a land of contrasts.

You have the cosseted expat who works for a multinational versus the independent entrepreneur.  You also have the wealthy elite Angolans versus the rest of the population.

The cosseted expat will be forced to live in a certain area of town in a gated community by his employer. He may well pay US£15000-US$25000 a month in rent. The independent will rent in a less desirable area but will still be able to get a place in a brand new housing estate aimed at Angola's middle classes for US$1000-US$2000 a month. I live in the latter. I don't have a guard. Most of my neighbours are expats or middle ranking Angolan civil servants. My street has several police officers living on it so crime is not a big problem.

In terms of cost, the cosseted expat will be given a card and told to only shop in a certain high quality supermarket that imports foods such as French cheeses, Italian coffee, Heinz Baked Beans and Sharwoods noodles. It will also have a fair selection of vegetables and meats that are all imported. His food bill will be astronomical as it is all on expenses and he has nothing to do. The rest of us minimise our consumption of imported vegetables and buy locally and adapt the food we cook to use local ingredients and the cost is not too bad. My grocery bill is less than it was in the UK. I do have to eat more fish (locally caught) and I miss eating roast lamb...

When it comes to entertainment, there is not much to do. There is a golf course and a cinema and there are a few bars with swimming pools. But really there is little to do other than go to bars or go to the beach and have a BBQ. The cosseted expat may well not be allowed to do this. The gated communities normally have swimming pools and BBQ areas so they are confined here at weekends. Their cars have tracking systems and if they go anywhere other than the supermarket or a friend's house in a neighbouring gated community security intervene and put a stop to it. There are bars aimed at wealthy Angolans which are as expensive as in London's upmarket bars, which I tend to avoid unless corporate entertainment necessitates. Meanwhile in my local bar, a pint of local beer on tap costs US$2.00 - so much cheaper than England.

It is expensive to set up a business here but bizarrely you can live here quite cheaply if you want to... I guess this is partly down to the fact that it is temporary and one does not anticipate living here for ever. If you are a cosseted expat here it is very like boarding school. Whatever way you want to look at it, it is a bit of a hardship location as you have intermittent power, red tape, corruption, horrific traffic congestion, limited entertainment options... But I still quite like it.


----------



## moody (Sep 17, 2012)

malta at present, altho thinking of going overland from italy to south asia, altho the quickest route is thro iran & afganistan


----------



## oicur0t (Dec 12, 2012)

Now in Vancouver, BC.


----------



## jbob (Dec 16, 2012)

Was in Seoul for a few years, then Hong Kong, now in Osaka. All fine places to live.


----------



## Ming (Oct 18, 2013)

Vancouver BC (Aberystwyth before that and London/Wirral before that).


----------



## doddles (Nov 23, 2013)

Berlin for 3 more weeks. Then Perth, Australia for Chrissy/NY.


----------



## playghirl (Nov 23, 2013)

Leichhardt, Sydney.Australia


----------



## white rabbit (Nov 24, 2013)

Gulf Coast, Florida, USA.


----------



## Kanda (Nov 24, 2013)

Koh Tao, Thailand


----------



## Fuchs66 (Nov 24, 2013)

Syria (various locations) at the moment.


----------



## MikeMcc (Dec 15, 2013)

Ekatrinburg till Wednesday, then Novosibirsk, back to Moscow on Thursday evening, and home on Friday!  Back here in January and then Vladivostock.  For never having been in Russia before I'm certainly getting about now!


----------



## moody (Jan 22, 2014)

reykjavik,


----------



## dessiato (Jan 22, 2014)

dessiato said:


> Portugal, Porto and Santo Tirso (from England, Surrey, Yorkshire, and Lincolnshire)


No longer the case. I was in Bahri, Sudan for a while, now I'm in Jerez de la Frontera, Spain.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 15, 2014)

Kanda said:


> Koh Tao, Thailand



You ok Kanda?


----------



## Kanda (Sep 15, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> You ok Kanda?


Yeah fine. A lot of rumour and speculation on the island. Very sad news. I'm staying well away from the island gossip


----------



## Voley (Sep 15, 2014)

Kanda said:


> Yeah fine. A lot of rumour and speculation on the island. Very sad news. I'm staying well away from the island gossip


Glad to hear you're OK. We had a couple of suspicious deaths when I stayed in Arambol and keeping yourself away from the gossip/rumour-mill was definitely the best policy then, too, Goan police being what they are.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 15, 2014)

Kanda said:


> Yeah fine. A lot of rumour and speculation on the island. Very sad news. I'm staying well away from the island gossip



Happy to hear you're ok, but sad news.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 16, 2014)

There is something slightly strange about this story. Depending on which news source you read, they _seem_ to be using two completely different photographs for David Miller. They look like completely different people. 

The thing that makes it extra strange is that one of the photographs looks _exactly_ like a poster on here, someone who I used to live with at university and who I know is out there. 

This is one of the photographs of David Miller:







This is the other (and the one that looks absurdly like the poster I mentioned above):






It looks so much like him that it fully creeps me out when I see it flash up on the news. 

I am pretty sure its not him but it is really unsettling me.


----------



## Voley (Sep 16, 2014)

It looks like it happened right outside where me and pinkychukkles stayed years ago.

ETA: From The Bangkok Post



> Meanwhile, investigators searched nine rooms used by Myanmar workers at the *In Touch resort*, located about 300 metres from Sai Ree beach where the tourists were killed.



Yep, that's the place. Fucking hell.


----------



## gabi (Sep 25, 2014)

Dillinger4 said:


> There is something slightly strange about this story. Depending on which news source you read, they _seem_ to be using two completely different photographs for David Miller. They look like completely different people.
> 
> The thing that makes it extra strange is that one of the photographs looks _exactly_ like a poster on here, someone who I used to live with at university and who I know is out there.
> 
> ...



Looks like the same bloke in both pics to me.

Pretty fucked up case, could have been any of us. I've drank in that bar, an Aussie place iirc, and probably, well definitely would've gone to the aid of a screaming girl. The Thai police are utterly fucking useless in my experience and also completely corrupt. The killers will be long gone by now methinks.


----------



## slainte (Nov 24, 2014)

Hmm im  based in Stuttgart Germany but family and myself are officially in Berlin although im only back to Berlin alternative weekend at the moment 
all ties to UK cut


----------



## slainte (Nov 24, 2014)

Originally grew up in Tralee Kerry Ireland ..rough scenic shithole then to London passing thru stayed went back to Ireland Kerry later Cork City really loved Cork onto London hooked up with my now wife relocated to Berlin but for last 9 months working out crom Stuttgart but work takes me to Cologne Kerpen and Frankfurt...been through Bonn nice to pass by on the ICE tra8n woukdnt want to live there to...boring at fuch66 I think why not relocate to Köln its much better tolerant easy going good craic as they say in Ireland...jesus Bonn your poor bastard I feel your pain..


----------



## doddles (Jun 16, 2015)

Berlin at the moment. I love this place. Off to Göttingen tomorrow, where I've never been before.


----------



## peterkro (Jun 16, 2015)

Not an Urban but I met a guy in Pelikas (village on Corfu) who was a resident of Villa Road in the seventies the bastards are all over.One I know was nominated for an Oscar and is a big cheese at Weta in NZ.Another is standing for Mayor of London (Christian Wolmar, train nut and with enough skeletons in his closet I could blackmail the bastard).


----------



## playghirl (Aug 9, 2015)

Sydney.


----------



## Supine (Aug 9, 2015)

Koh Phangnan


----------



## dessiato (Aug 9, 2015)

I've been about a bit since the last time I posted. I'm currently in Yorkshire, but live in Seville.


----------



## Belushi (Aug 9, 2015)

Tottenham


----------



## sherriff rosco (Aug 10, 2015)

Belushi said:


> Tottenham


I missed out of moving from Tottenham to Tottenham by about a mile...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tottenham,_Victoria


.p.


----------



## Belushi (Aug 10, 2015)

sherriff rosco said:


> I missed out of moving from Tottenham to Tottenham by about a mile...
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tottenham,_Victoria
> 
> ...



I grew up in the welsh village of Seven Sisters, now I'm just up the road..


----------



## sherriff rosco (Aug 10, 2015)

Belushi said:


> I grew up in the welsh village of Seven Sisters, now I'm just up the road..



London to Melbourne and I didn`t even know Tottenham, Melbourne existed till I took the dog out for a run... how I chortled at the irony. I should get some photos of around the area , there's a lot of similarities between the two !

Here`s a pic of the station..... not much difference eh !


----------



## Fuchs66 (Aug 10, 2015)

Damascus, Syria (still) 

My home from home for the past almost 2 years and probably for the foreseeable future.


----------



## catinthehat (Sep 3, 2015)

Was in Scotland now in Reykjavik.


----------



## extra dry (Apr 17, 2017)

Russel island Austrailia. Idilic. Just till 24 april then back to Bangkok.


----------



## jontz01 (Apr 18, 2017)

Stoke on Trent to Blenheim, NZ. 
6 years, now permanent resident. 

Happy to help out anyone thinking of emmigrating to NZ.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Apr 18, 2017)

Eire


----------



## Fuchs66 (Apr 18, 2017)

Slaveykovo in Central Bulgaria now!


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 18, 2017)

Dorset


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 18, 2017)

Laanden Tan


----------



## kebabking (Apr 22, 2017)

Bucolic Worcestershire - I'm told there's a world east of Stow-on-the-Wold, but i reckon that's bollocks...


----------



## extra dry (Apr 22, 2017)

Broken head beach and kings beach new south wales.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 26, 2017)

Pollok, Glasgow.


----------



## Supine (Apr 26, 2017)

Manila this week and Isle of Sheppey next week. Exotic


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Apr 11, 2018)

After 5 years in London having arrived in the post-Olympic glow and watching the country go to the dogs, I’m on Heathrow on a one way flight back to Rio de Janeiro . I ain’t ever coming back! Well, not for a while. It’s been lovely to meet a few urbanites. My baby eating anarchist t-shirt made it in the baggage allowance so look out for me on the beach at Arpoador enjoy the weather and Brexit


----------



## madshadow (Apr 11, 2018)

pseudonarcissus said:


> After 5 years in London having arrived in the post-Olympic glow and watching the country go to the dogs, I’m on Heathrow on a one way flight back to Rio de Janeiro . I ain’t ever coming back! Well, not for a while. It’s been lovely to meet a few urbanites. My baby eating anarchist t-shirt made it in the baggage allowance so look out for me on the beach at Arpoador enjoy there weather and Brexit



Give it few years. After a while, when the bitter taste of post-Olympic-post-Brexit London wears off, you'll remember only the good things. 

Keep on tanning in the free world 

Greetings from Balkans (far less exotic than Arpoador, but somehow still much better than Brexit London, IMO)


----------



## marty21 (Apr 11, 2018)

In one of London's newest post codes ! N1C


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 11, 2018)

marty21 said:


> In one of London's newest post codes ! N1C


you've always been a trendsetter


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 11, 2018)

.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 11, 2018)

Cerro Do Orou, Paderne, Portugal


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 11, 2018)

Japan. Seemed like the right idea post-work, post-Brexit and falling out of love with London


----------



## Favelado (Jul 7, 2019)

pseudonarcissus said:


> After 5 years in London having arrived in the post-Olympic glow and watching the country go to the dogs, I’m on Heathrow on a one way flight back to Rio de Janeiro . I ain’t ever coming back! Well, not for a while. It’s been lovely to meet a few urbanites. My baby eating anarchist t-shirt made it in the baggage allowance so look out for me on the beach at Arpoador enjoy the weather and Brexit



I wish I could live in Rio. Are you still there now? I need some very specific local info for when I visit in September.

I'm in Madrid still as always fwiw.


----------



## klang (Jul 7, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> .


always good to exactly pin point one's location.


----------



## mhendo (Jul 7, 2019)

After 11 years in San Diego, my wife and I just returned to the east coast. We're now in eastern Connecticut, not too far from the Rhode Island border. We're about an hour from Providence, two hours from Boston, and three from New York.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jul 7, 2019)

Favelado said:


> I wish I could live in Rio. Are you still there now? I need some very specific local info for when I visit in September.
> 
> I'm in Madrid still as always fwiw.



I’m still living in Rio, although I’m visiting my father in God’s Own Country this week . I will try and find the answer to the specifically mysterious question if I can!


----------



## Favelado (Jul 7, 2019)

pseudonarcissus said:


> I’m still living in Rio, although I’m visiting my father in God’s Own Country this week . I will try and find the answer to the specifically mysterious question if I can!


I'll be in touch! You know very well that in Río they say 'God was born here' and I'd bet a million quid that he prefers Ipanema to Batley.

As a Lancastrian you won't get any objectivity out of me if course.


----------



## 1%er (Jul 11, 2019)

Favelado said:


> I'll be in touch! You know very well that in Río they say 'God was born here' and I'd bet a million quid that he prefers Ipanema to Batley.
> 
> As a Lancastrian you won't get any objectivity out of me if course.


I'm still in Brazil but a very long way from Rio (thousands of kilometers, Brazil is so fucking big) nice place but I couldn't live in Rio  I'm up in the north-east where all the best beaches and weather are  I think there are/were about 7 or 8 posters living in Brazil but I can't remember who they are anymore.

The saying I heard a lot a while back was "the pope may be Argentinian but God is a Brazilian"


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jul 13, 2019)

Favelado said:


> I'll be in touch! You know very well that in Río they say 'God was born here' and I'd bet a million quid that he prefers Ipanema to Batley.
> 
> As a Lancastrian you won't get any objectivity out of me if course.


I was born in Westmorland, só you can say what you like.
I’m back in Rio. Last weekend I was visting the Leeds General Infirmary, this morning walking the dog on Ipanema beach. 
The beach is wonderful, but if I had a heart problem I think I’d rather have Leeds


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jul 13, 2019)

1%er said:


> I'm still in Brazil but a very long way from Rio (thousands of kilometers, Brazil is so fucking big) nice place but I couldn't live in Rio  I'm up in the north-east where all the best beaches and weather are  I think there are/were about 7 or 8 posters living in Brazil but I can't remember who they are anymore.


Is it you that has the pousada?


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jul 13, 2019)

pseudonarcissus said:


> Is it you that has the pousada?


Sorry, that was Fidel. Last seen Aug 2011. One for the missing posters thread 
I always meant to visit, I’ll have to root around because I’m sure he had a website


----------



## 1%er (Jul 13, 2019)

pseudonarcissus said:


> Is it you that has the pousada?


No, I wouldn't want a pousada if you gave me one LOLOLOLO

iirc that is someone who lives in Bahia, is it Fidel? Not sure he is still here

Edit, you already answered


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 13, 2019)

I must arrange to meet up with you when I'm next in Rio pseudonarcissus - hope all is well there.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jul 13, 2019)

skyscraper101 said:


> I must arrange to meet up with you when I'm next in Rio pseudonarcissus - hope all is well there.


A feijoada will be waiting for you.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jul 13, 2019)

We need an expedition to see if Fidel is ok

This is his pousada


----------

